# (ENDED) 50% off many UVI soundware at Big Fish



## liquidlino (Oct 29, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## cedricm (Oct 30, 2021)

Thanks, but I assume Big Fish Audio won't take my $100 UVI voucher


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 30, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Thanks, but I assume Big Fish Audio won't take my $100 UVI voucher


It won’t. There are three or four Falcon expansions on sale for $19, which aren’t discounted on the UVI site. The same applies to IRCAM instruments that are discounted 50% as well.


----------



## cedricm (Oct 30, 2021)

I grabbed the LoFi Dreams and Cinematic Shade Falcon extensions.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 30, 2021)

cedricm said:


> I grabbed the LoFi Dreams and Cinematic Shade Falcon extensions.


Both are excellent. You’ll have a fun afternoon.


----------



## cedricm (Oct 30, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Both are excellent. You’ll have a fun afternoon.


I wanted to purchase Volkm too, but it's not available.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 30, 2021)

cedricm said:


> I wanted to purchase Volkm too, but it's not available.


I noticed, it’s just a handful.


----------



## Fizzlewig (Oct 30, 2021)

I purchased EGP, i’ve been waiting for a sale, and I absolutely love it. The sound Is just so good! Also got Attack Rhodes. I’m going to also gate the Plates effect plugin. (Purchased directly from the UVI site)


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 30, 2021)

Fizzlewig said:


> I purchased EGP, i’ve been waiting for a sale, and I absolutely love it. The sound Is just so good! Also got Attack Rhodes. I’m going to also gate the Plates effect plugin. (Purchased directly from the UVI site)


I have them on my personal wish list as well… Enjoy!


----------



## Fizzlewig (Oct 30, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I have them on my personal wish list as well… Enjoy!


I think it’s all from listening to a lot of Simple Minds and Genesis that I fell in love with their sound. But my realisation of what I liked about the sound of those recordings has only recently happened (a few months ago) and it was a lot to do with the CP pianos! Haha.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 30, 2021)

Fizzlewig said:


> I think it’s all from listening to a lot of Simple Minds and Genesis that I fell in love with their sound. But my realisation of what I liked about the sound of those recordings has only recently happened (a few months ago) and it was a lot to do with the CP pianos! Haha.


Same here. Those epic Simple Minds anthems… Alive & Kicking!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 30, 2021)

Gone 

Must have been an error from bigfishaudio. I just cant decide between Atmospheric and Plurality and when I finally put Plurality in my baske it was full price. So congrats to anyone who stepped into that gap. Will have to wait with my voucher for blackfriday on UVI.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 30, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> Gone
> 
> Must have been an error from bigfishaudio. I just cant decide between Atmospheric and Plurality and when I finally put Plurality in my baske it was full price. So congrats to anyone who stepped into that gap. Will have to wait with my voucher for blackfriday on UVI.


Apparently a glitch. UVI recently had a two Falcon expansions for the price of one sale. Generally best to buy direct from UVI to get year end voucher credits IMO.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 30, 2021)

Got Austrian Grand @ $39.  🎹 (thx to heads-up from @ Bee_Abney)  Very cool ! 🎶


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 30, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Wow... yeah just looked tons have returned to original rrp. Vintage vault, world suite, shade. So glad I gave into my FOMO and bought vintage vault yesterday! Wife was a saviour, just said, "if you want it, buy it, stop thinking about it!". It's amazing - absolutely loving the electric pianos in FM Suite. Having the original M1 sounds is making me feel 15 again when I used to play the schools M1 back in the day.


Really thanks for posting . Wished I would have done exactly that:



> stop thinking about it


Cheerio to your wife


----------



## Randolph (Oct 30, 2021)

I checked the sale this morning after reading this thread. I went back a few minutes ago and the sale prices are still listed, but it's full price in the cart. Now I don't have to make yet another login.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 30, 2021)

Randolph said:


> I checked the sale this morning after reading this thread. I went back a few minutes ago and the sale prices are still listed, but it's full price in the cart. Now I don't have to make yet another login.


You may be reloading the page from your browser cache.


----------



## Randolph (Oct 30, 2021)

> Alchemedia said:
> 
> 
> > You reloading the page from your browser cache.
> ...


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 30, 2021)

Just trying to be helpful. That was the case for me. Could be time zone as you mentioned in which case you are still reloading old data cached elsewhere since they have deleted non-sale items from their DB.


----------



## Randolph (Oct 30, 2021)

Thanks for the tip. I didn't mean to be snarky. I clear my caches regularly since it can be an issue. I'm also great at finding unique problems with any form of electronics without even trying. I've heard, "I've never seen that before", so often I went into IT for long enough to realize I wouldn't have fun doing it for a living.


----------

